# don't click the link



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

really - don't click 

http://www.w4rc0rpz.net/dLiCi0US.php (http://tinyurl.com/283cc4)

you have been warned!

simon

sorry tried to shorten link but it won't


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

citroennut said:


> really - don't click
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/283cc4)]if you really must [/url]
> 
> ...


 ok


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Cant anyway cos it dont work :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Simon
What link? Tried Url and??????????

Steve


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

got it


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

***************************************
AND*************************************


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi citroennut,

very amusing :lol: 

I have moved it here to J&T :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Steve,

check the first post  

MHS...Rob


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

citroennut said:


> really - don't click
> 
> http://www.w4rc0rpz.net/dLiCi0US.php (http://tinyurl.com/283cc4)
> 
> ...


I am gonna kill you!!!! Or maybe just maim!!!!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Steve,
> 
> check the first post
> 
> MHS...Rob


Rob
I did, hence the ********
It was not where it is now. :evil:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Good one, have sent it around the world to people I like :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Why o why do we have to click on thing that say dont?   

It is a bit like a wet paint sign, most people will see if it really is wet :idea: 

Good one though.....

Richard...


----------

